# siding sheathing to brick transition



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

There should be a flashing from behind the siding and wrap out over the edge of the 1x10. It looks like that is what you might have??


----------



## edc901 (Jul 2, 2018)

Nealtw said:


> There should be a flashing from behind the siding and wrap out over the edge of the 1x10. It looks like that is what you might have??


Nope. No flashing. Just caulk. The masonite ends and butts directly to the 1x10 and strip on top.

So the bottom of the black board is wet and soft along with some of the masonite. The one piece I had to replace because it had a hole i could fit through. 

But where would I put a starter strip for vinyl? If I leave a 1x10 there, the vinyl would be bumped out a bit at the bottom?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

something like this.


----------



## edc901 (Jul 2, 2018)

Apologizes for the crude MS Paint drawing.. It helps me visualize.. :biggrin2:

This should work?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

edc901 said:


> Apologizes for the crude MS Paint drawing.. It helps me visualize.. :biggrin2:
> 
> This should work?


 vinyl is bad for letting water in here and there so the house wrap is the most important detail and that flashing want to be behind the wrap.
Then you just want a little gap to let water out between flashing and siding.


Your picture is fine.:biggrin2:


----------

